# Nerite's Shell...



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I got two Nerites from an LFS in the city nearby and added them to my divided 10gallon with my two bettas a few days ago. Both are healthy and alive, save for the big one has holes in his shell, I assume from the lower pH int he store's tanks (6.0 vs my 7.5-8.0). I know my pH level will be alright for them, and at least it can't get worse (I don't think?). My main concern though is if the shell will fix itself, or if he'll be pockmarked forever.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I have one with chips, his name is Chip :-D

I've had him for a few months now and his chips are still the same, one looks pretty deep too. I have very hard water so I hope it helps him (or her).

Chip:


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yup, that's exactly what it looks like. I think it happens cause the pH being lower softens their shell - so if they fall onto the gravel it chips into the shell and holes develop. 

I hope we get answers then, lol. Or at least an assurance that he should be okay from now on.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I hope your snail is ok. 
Have you ever seen the horned nerites?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I haven't no, just olives and zebras.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I just did a quick search, and apparently they'll stay scarred, but they'll be OK. I'll let you know if I find anything else on it, because I'm curious as well.

They come in more colors than this (our baby is green, I think), but they have spiky shells.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh cool! No, didn't see anything like that at the shops =)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

we found ours at the store we got our mislabeled king betta at.

So, their shell grows from the outer edge, so chips won't fill in, but according to my research, superglue and clear nail polish can be used to fill in any holes.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't know if I'd want to introduce those sort of chemicals to the tank tho >.>


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

it needs more looking into. But I guess these were all snails in regularly stocked tanks? I'm not 100% sure from the context.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Mine came from a LFS
probably injured during shipping.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

If his holes arent too deep or getting worse, I dont think it's totally necessary tho.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

nope, I think it's just if they're exposing a lot of the snail's body, then it's helpful for the snail.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

They won't heal, but you can keep them from getting worse. As long as their body isn't exposed, they should be ok.

Calcium rich foods well help them.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thinking fo tracking down cuttlebone when I go for a new betta. Would seashells help them at all? I have those soaking right now.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

That was something that was used in the posts I read. If you go to a pet-shop that has bird supplies, that's where you'll find cuttlebone.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

That makes sense...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

They're also with turtle stuff too... just remembered that


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Mkay, thanks =)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

no problem. Just saving you some searching


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I read up a thread on another fish forum, and eggshells are suggested as calcium supplements.

Just boil the empty shells to clean them, but I think beyond that, they're good.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Have to remember that next time i make eggs xD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

there's a couple of eggshells out on the stove right now, because my fiance's brother is allergic to cleaning up after himself... I may go boil them. Mike also put boiled sand dollars in his tank too.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

New question....will snails do mega damage to my moss balls? Since moss balls are technically algae........Gary just climbed onto one of Kalec's >.>


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

We have Ramshorns, ponds, Malaysian Trumpets, the horned nerite, and 2 "mystery" snails, and a trapdoor in our tank with our big mossball, and I haven't seen any of them do more than climb over it. I also have rams, ponds, and MTS in the frog tank with the same results.

So, in MY experience, they pretty much ignore it.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Syriiven said:


> New question....will snails do mega damage to my moss balls? Since moss balls are technically algae........Gary just climbed onto one of Kalec's >.>


Never had a snail touch a moss ball.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol, I should take a pic, hold on...










There we go. Gary on one of Kalec's marimo.

And last night he was in Kalec's hammock >.>


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

beautiful picture! but yea, I wouldn't worry about your marimo ball.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

mine has a tiny chip in her shell. it was white, but now it's the same color as the rest of it's shell.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Okay, lol, I won't.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

This is Sid, the one I'm worried about


----------

